# Albino Diamonds



## Jackrabbit (Apr 6, 2016)

Has anyone seen one or know if these exist?

My daughter's boyfriend says his mate has bred some. If so are more likely to have been crossed with something?


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 6, 2016)

It has always been considered a fallacy that Albino Diamonds exist in Australia, I have heard stories as have quite a few others, this is the only thing i have found on them, http://australianmuseum.net.au/image/albino-diamond-python ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## arevenant (Apr 6, 2016)

he's full of it.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 7, 2016)

I would call bull faecal matter.

Ron that photo looks like an albino Burmese Python to me, I highly doubt that's a diamond


----------



## westernrocky (Apr 7, 2016)

l am the first to admitt its highly unlikely, but how anybody can say they DON'T exist makes me smile, what statements would have come out about an Albino Darwin Carpet existing before "Blondie" was found in a shower block of a Catherine (N.T.) caravan park, who btw passed away just recently at 22 years of age. WR.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 7, 2016)

i'd be very surprised if there are not Darwin albinos x diamonds bred back to diamonds out there. At some point they would be considered albino diamonds!


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 7, 2016)

As always- pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 7, 2016)

RIP Blondie. 

Maybe people thought that Darwin sounds like Diamond


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 7, 2016)

Sounds like a noob


----------

